# Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa



## versus (9. März 2008)

ich kann es kaum fassen! nach xxx ebay-autkionen und sonstigen gescheiterten versuchen war es heute endlich so weit!
pünktlich um 10 stand ich vor der halle der roten fabrik zum grossen "teilchenbeschleuniger" mit einer langen einkaufsliste. 
am ersten tisch gleich eine polierte xt kurbel (für meine liebste) mit roten kooka blättern (für mich). 





dann am zweiten tisch mitten in den verhandlungen über den paketpreis zweier xtr schaltwerke passiert es:

der mensch am tisch hinter dem xtr-grosshändler packt einen silbernen rahmen aus. im augenwinkel entdecke ich neongelbe decals und eine sehr gewohnte geometrie: 

EIN XIZANG     

ich musste die verhandlungen abrupt abbrechen und hinstürmen. messen, untersuchen, handeln -adrenalin pur!
19 zoll, 1994, sehr guter zustand und von anfänglich 1000 haben wir uns dann auf 800 franken geeinigt        !









vor lauter aufregung habe ich beim fotografieren iso 1600 eingestellt, deshalb sind die bilder so flau!

ich wurde dann ca. 20mal auf den rahmen angequatscht und einmal mit den worten: da habe ich die passenden laufräder dazu:

hope titan-naben mit mavics 217er felge - vr radial und komplett in silber!
den preis sage ich lieber nicht, denn das glaubt ihr eh nicht    





die restlichen teile habe ich dann fast automatisch in meine tasche gestopft:





das fürs weisse xcr und ein schöner 100er syncros + kore




weiter im rasta-projekt




*ich freu mich !!!*


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. März 2008)

Glüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüückwunsch..

Dann hat sich unser Xizang Team Thema ja auch erledigt....Wär mir dann doch zu schwer gefallen.....

Nochmal Glückwunsch Volker, wie ich Dich kenne wird das wieder ein super Aufbau!

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. März 2008)

Ich beneide Dich, vor allem um die Kappe!


Denkst Du noch an meine Feldschlösschen-Kombi?


----------



## Kint (9. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> den preis sage ich lieber nicht, denn das glaubt ihr eh nicht



glückwunsch.  ich glaub dir den preis. wenns nur nicht immer soweit weg wäre,   

und voolker, was ist denn das am nabenflansch der vorderen hope ? ich hoffe das geht auch auf isos konto...


----------



## hoeckle (9. März 2008)

Arghh ja der Teilchenbeschleuniger.... Schei$$e hab ich ganz vergessen. Dann wär ich gestern noch geblieben.... 

Achso ja, GLÜCKWUNSCH...  Schnell bis Ostern fertigmachen dann machen wir kleines Xizangtreffen... 

Naja, dann brauch ich den ja auch nicht mehr verstecken... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140214043644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## zaskar-le (9. März 2008)

Glückwunsch, Volker!   
Aber suchtest Du nicht eigentlich 18"?
Wahrscheinlich muss man nehmen, was man kriegen kann, aber die Unterschiede sind da ja nicht so gewaltig. Wenn Du jetzt noch die Original-Decals reproduzieren lässt und verwendest, sind wir glaube ich bald schon zu viert, die im Rahmen-Decal-Einheitslook durch die Gegend radeln.

Schöne Sache, da freue ich mich für Dich!

Schlaflose Aufbau-Überlegungs-Nächte
wünscht Christian


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

danke zusammen! der teilchenbeschleuniger ist echt eine tolle veranstaltung. gute preise und lauter verrückte!

dass ich dort einen xizang (und dann noch für gute 500) bekomme hätte ich echt nicht gedacht!
@feri: ja hätte ich geahnt, dass du in der gegend gewesen wärest...
bis ostern wird es vielleicht etwas knapp.

@christian: 19" sind top - gut, dass ich messen konnte, denn der ist zwar höher, aber einen knappen cm kürzer, als mein 18" zaskar.

@kint: hast recht. das ist nicht der iso geschuldet, aber ich werde das mal beobachten und bei dem preis ist auch allein das hr noch ein schnäppchen.

jetzt gibts erst mal ne nevr dull - woche  

und klar, neue decals müssen natürlich auch her - tohooom...


----------



## Master | Torben (9. März 2008)

Wow Glückwunsch, schaut ja alles soweit echt super aus!!!

Wieviel hast du für die Rasta Schnellspanner gelöhnt? Kann man die auch noch über Händler beziehen oder sind die schon Abteilung Retro


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du für die Rasta Schnellspanner gelöhnt?



30 franken = 20 euro


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2008)

gibt ja die überlegung (mit freunden gleichen spinnertums) soetwas hier in berlin aufzuziehen.
auf diese idee sind wir gekommen als wir darüber sprachen was alles mit dem flughafen tempelhof möglich wäre.
unter anderem ein oldschool-cafe in das man sein bike mitnehmen und schrauben kann.


@versus glückwunsch zu deinen schnappern.


----------



## Master | Torben (9. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> 30 franken = 20 euro



Woho! Das hört sich sehr gut an!

Falls jemand von euch mal nen HR Salsa Rasta Spanner über hat - ich nehm den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (9. März 2008)

gratuliere! freut mich sehr für Dich
nicolai


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gibt ja die überlegung (mit freunden gleichen spinnertums) soetwas hier in berlin aufzuziehen.
> auf diese idee sind wir gekommen als wir darüber sprachen was alles mit dem flughafen tempelhof möglich wäre.
> unter anderem ein oldschool-cafe in das man sein bike mitnehmen und schrauben kann.
> 
> ...



super idee! ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das in spinnerstädten wie berlin und zürich klappen würde!



oldman schrieb:


> gratuliere! freut mich sehr für Dich
> nicolai



danke! damit hat die elend lange suche endlich ein ende  

und nebenbei bemerkt habe ich damit neue bikes für die kategorien fully und hardtail des nächsten wettbewerbs, denn das i2k ist seit gestern bereit für die erste probfahrt


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bei den Decals bin ich dabei. Wir haben ja den selben Geschmack 



versus schrieb:


> 19" sind top - gut, dass ich messen konnte, denn der ist zwar höher, aber einen knappen cm kürzer, als mein 18" zaskar.



19 Zoll bist Du ja auch schon Probe gefahren.


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> 19 Zoll bist Du ja auch schon Probe gefahren.



 stimmt !!! ich denke ja auch schon ne weile über gelbe maguras nach  
aber konkrete aufbaugedanken kommen ab morgen dran - heute ist noch freuen angesagt


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt !!! ich denke ja auch schon ne weile über gelbe maguras nach



Dann fahren wir ja in Partner-Look  

Oder wir machen ein Team auf:  XIZANG Racing Team


----------



## hoeckle (9. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt gibts erst mal ne nevr dull - woche
> 
> und klar, neue decals müssen natürlich auch her - tohooom...


 

Auch ne Form der Reha.... Aber LusterLaces sind in dem Fall besser.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Auch ne Form der Reha.... Aber LusterLaces sind in dem Fall besser.....



  nachdem ich diesmal auf die krankengymnastik verzichtet habe, ist das eine willkommen mobilisierungsübung  

@jörg: ich denke, dass es mit der sid aus dem gelben zaskar und möglichst leichten teilen bestückt wird - sub_10 heisst die devise


----------



## GT-TEAM (9. März 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch und meinen respekt!!!


----------



## cleiende (9. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Arghh ja der Teilchenbeschleuniger.... Schei$$e hab ich ganz vergessen. Dann wär ich gestern noch geblieben....
> 
> Achso ja, GLÜCKWUNSCH...  Schnell bis Ostern fertigmachen dann machen wir kleines Xizangtreffen...
> 
> Naja, dann brauch ich den ja auch nicht mehr verstecken... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140214043644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004



Schau mal, da hängt vermutlich schon GT-Man dran!


----------



## zaskar-le (9. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> auf diese idee sind wir gekommen als wir darüber sprachen was alles mit dem flughafen tempelhof möglich wäre.
> unter anderem ein oldschool-cafe in das man sein bike mitnehmen und schrauben kann.



*Nein wie geil David!!    *
Irgendwas in der Richtung habe ich auch schon mal vor mich hingeträumt.
Du verwöhnst die Gaumen der Kundschaft, ich bin dann fürs Juristische zuständig...   



hoeckle schrieb:


> Auch ne Form der Reha.... Aber LusterLaces sind in dem Fall besser.....



Habe nächste Woche auch Polierwoche. Das Zeug ist grade eingetroffen.
Hier wirds demnächst vor blitzendem Titan nur so wimmeln...  



versus schrieb:


> stimmt !!! ich denke ja auch schon ne weile über gelbe maguras nach



Meine liegen auch schon hier  
Passen eben auch super zu den Decals, und auch die Funktion stimmt.
Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich grelle Maguras einfach nur herrlich  

Man kommt ja kaum hinterher mit dem zitieren hier...


----------



## hoeckle (9. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Habe nächste Woche auch Polierwoche. Das Zeug ist grade eingetroffen.
> Hier wirds demnächst vor blitzendem Titan nur so wimmeln...


 
Und irgendwann brechen uns die Rahmen... Nein, nicht weil wir so hart fahren - schlicht und einfach durchpoliert....


----------



## zaskar-le (9. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und irgendwann brechen uns die Rahmen... Nein, nicht weil wir so hart fahren - schlicht und einfach durchpoliert....



Ohne Scherz: sowas in der Art kam mir neulich auch in den Sinn.
Wie oft polieren ist eigentlich noch gesund? 
Ein wenig Material wird halt doch jedesmal abgetragen.
Hab´ mich bislang nicht zu fragen getraut... 

Mein Zaskar habe ich in 15 Jahren genau 2x poliert - das wäre noch ausbaufähig, und ich habe mir selbst Besserung versprochen.


----------



## GT-Man (10. März 2008)

Reeeeespekt mein Lieber!!! Ich freue mich schon auf den Aufbau.


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. März 2008)

Schönes Teil für nen guten Preis. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Polieren!


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Polieren!



habe eben rausgefunden, dass bei mir ums eck ein hein gericke ist - also auf dem heimweg luster laces kaufen


----------



## ikimasu (10. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wie oft polieren ist eigentlich noch gesund?
> Ein wenig Material wird halt doch jedesmal abgetragen.



Erzähl sowas bloß nicht der Leichtbaufraktion, die kauft gleich die Politurvorräte der umliegenden Baumärkte leer 

@Versus: Cooler Rahmen, gratuliere 

Die XIZANGs scheinen ja echte Sammlerstücke zu sein, die schlanken Rohre sehen auch klasse aus. Hat was! Wo liegt ein solcher Rahmen denn beim Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (10. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die restlichen teile habe ich dann fast automatisch in meine tasche gestopft:



Es fehlte ja nicht viel, und Du hättest mit dem Rad heimfahren können! 

Ich war gestern auf einem riesigen Flohmarkt, aber das einzige "Fahrrad" war ein grünes Pininfarina-Tankstellenbike  .

Dafür hab ich nen Makita-Schrauber für 10 geschossen, also war der Weg nicht ganz umsonst.


----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Wo liegt ein solcher Rahmen denn beim Gewicht?



Meiner liegt glaube ich bei ca. 1.550 Gramm bei 18".
Für so einen "alten Bock" finde ich das höchst respektabel.


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

mein 19er liegt knapp über 1600gramm!

ach ja, kann jemand das vom verkäufer angegebene baujahr 1994 anahnd der decals o.ä. schon verifizieren ?


----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2008)

Also für mich wäre das ein ´93 Rahmen. Die einzige Anweichung zu den ´93 Decals ist der Neongelbe Xizangschriftzug der in den katalogen schwarz ist. Nachgemacht? ´94 Hatte das doch schon andere Farben am UR und das Xizang am OR ist kleiner... ??? 

Midseasonmodell??? Oder gab´s das Marketingtechnisch damals noch nicht??? 

Welche Rahmennummer hast denn?


----------



## Kint (10. März 2008)

der rahmen ist mindestens ein 1994er. 1993 hatte er noch nicht die spitzen enden der kettenstreben an den ausfallern, und den ring um die streben auch nicht. 1993 waren es noch normale ausfallenden mit den strebenenden so ähnlich wie bei dem von tom oder mir. ausserdem hatte er 93 noch die nudel zwischen den streben hängen zur führung des cantizugs am OR. (weisst schon - das was bei nikolai durch fehlen probleme mit der reibung verursacht hatte ) 

was sein kann ist, - das der rahmen ein später 93er mit den neuen strebenenden ist... die kleber hat feri schon richtig eingeordnet. 93er stil, nur laut katalog müsste dann der schriftzug am OR schwarz sein. die 94er kleber gabs so aber definitiv auch zu kaufen, also vielleicht midseason modell. oder ebend er schriftzug vom OR nachgemacht.


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

Ich würde auch sagen 1994. Ist ja soweit das gleiche wie meiner.

Decals waren auf der Rückseite des 1994'er Kataloges





Rahmen-Nummer würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Rahmen-Nummer würde mich auch interessieren



biddeschööön:





der verkäufer schien recht kompetent und war sich auch ziemlich sicher mit 94.


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

lich Willkommen im Titanclub


----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2008)

Nochmal kurz zu den Decals - kann mich hoeckle da anschließen (OR-Abweichung) und wundere mich auch schon seit Jahren, weil eben sehr, sehr vereinzelt der OR-Aufkleber eben auch neon ist, was eigentlich nicht passt und gemäß Katalogen nicht sein kann.

1993 war er schwarz, 1994 war alles komplett anders: rot/weiß, wie in den gängigen Katalogen. Bis auf die eine ominöse Rückseite. AAABER: Auf der Katalog-Rückseite ist "all terra" nicht auf dem UR zu sehen... Weil ich es nicht besser weiß, tippe ich mal, dass der OR-Aufkleber nicht original ist, und dieser vielleicht optisch an das UR angepasst wurde. Gab es denn diesen Satz so mal zu kaufen? > dann Zwischenlösung, und natürlich Original. Habe ich aber noch nie gesehen.

Unabhängig davon: meines Erachtens einer der schönsten "Decal-Jahrgänge"   
Und das grelle neon bildet einen interessanten Kontrast zum zurückhaltendem Schimmer des Titans.
Da hat versus einen Rahmen aus der besten Zeit erwischt...

Mit handfesteren Rahmenbau-Argumenten á la kint    kann ich leider nicht kommen, dazu fehlt mir das Detailwissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

Die Decals werden schon original sein. Zwei von der Sorte wäre das doch ein wenig zuviel Zufall 





Ach Volker. Meine Nummer lautet G19071. Sind auch so sehr nahe bei einander


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Decals werden schon original sein. Zwei von der Sorte wäre das doch ein wenig zuviel Zufall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der syncros vorbau hat welchen durchmesser?


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

Ist ein 1 1/8 Zoll, wieso??


----------



## tomasius (10. März 2008)

Glückwunsch ! ! !    

Tom (bin endlich wieder online )


----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Decals werden schon original sein. Zwei von der Sorte wäre das doch ein wenig zuviel Zufall



In jedem Fall siehts bei Euch beiden einfach genial aus  
Wobei mir jetzt schon auffällt, dass bei Euren beiden Rahmen das OR-Xizang im Neon-Ton ein wenig vom (etwas dunkleren) Rest der Decal-Mannschaft abweicht. Heller... Von der Sonne ausgeblichen? Optische Täuschung auf dem Foto? Nachträglich? *In jedem Falle traumhaft schön...*


----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ! ! !    Tom (bin endlich wieder online )



Glückwunsch zurück zum überstandenen Umzug.
Traue mich gar nicht zu Fragen: aber hast Du Deine Decal-Reproduziermaschinerie auch schon rübergeschleppt und angeschlossen?  
Passt hier übrigens auch ganz gut in diesen Thread...

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist ein 1 1/8 Zoll, wieso??





bin zwar syncros fan aber die vorbauten mit der klappe vorne find icke nicht so hübsch.
dachte es wäre 1 1/4 zoll dann hätte ich noch was wunderschönes da gehabt.


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ! ! !
> 
> Tom (bin endlich wieder online )



willkommen zurück aus den kistenbergen und dankeschön  

sag mal, kann ich die schönen neon decals (die z.t. recht verschrammt sind) in der gewissheit, dass ich von dir IRGENDWANN neue in der farbe bekomme, abpulen und lospolieren?

eine dose nevr dull und luster lace stehen bereit...


----------



## gremlino (10. März 2008)

Glückwunsch


----------



## tomasius (10. März 2008)

@versus:



> willkommen zurück aus den kistenbergen und dankeschön



Ich hasse Bananenkisten und auf Bananen habe ich derzeit auch keinen Appetit!  



> sag mal, kann ich die schönen neon decals (die z.t. recht verschrammt sind) in der gewissheit, dass ich von dir IRGENDWANN neue in der farbe bekomme, abpulen und lospolieren?



Vorher bitte nochmal ausmessen (kann die Maße dann abgleichen). 

Lass die Luster Laces kreisen und dann mal ran an den Aufbau.  

@zaskar le: 

Erst werden Bilder aufgehängt.  

Tom


----------



## GT-Man (11. März 2008)

Hier gibt´s noch Xizang-Decals (allerdings keine neonfarbenen):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Decal-Stickers-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Die neonfarbenen habe ich bei Ebay USA auch irgendwo mal gesehen. Nochmal Glückwunsch mein Lieber!


----------



## hoeckle (11. März 2008)

Decals die x.

Also wenn die entsprechende Decalvariante auf der Rückseite des ´94 Katalogs zu sehen ist und dann noch an einem Racebike, wann ist das Foto wohl gemacht worden...??? Nur zum noch mal Nachdenken... 


Wird wohl so sein, daß sie noch die Reste aus ´93 verbraten haben...

Zu den Decals von felzno:

Ich habe auch einen Satz von ihm bekommen, musste aber mittlerweile feststellen, daß die Aufkleber, leider eine unlösbare Verbindung mit der Trägerfolie eingegangen sind.  Naja, nun halt erstklassige Scanvorlage für Tom....


----------



## versus (11. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Lass die Luster Laces kreisen und dann mal ran an den Aufbau.



super   dann kann es ja losgehen


----------



## ikimasu (11. März 2008)

Das Gewicht ist super, relativiert dann auch wieder den Preis.  

Freue mich schon das fertige Rad zu sehen, versus.


----------



## versus (11. März 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist super, relativiert dann auch wieder den Preis.
> 
> Freue mich schon das fertige Rad zu sehen, versus.



danke! ich gehe auch schon permanent verschieden aufbauvarianten durch...

vielleicht versuche ich mich mal mit überwiegend poliertem alu (vorbau, stütze, lenker, kurbel, etc. + silberne sid aus dem rasta zaskar - das hat gestern abend dafür schon eine fox bekommen)
was meint ihr dazu ???

der preis (800 SFR sind knapp über 500 ) war angesichts der zuletzt erzielten ebay-preise der knaller.

beim gestrigen polieren habe ich an der kettenstrebe ein paar krätzerchen und sonst nichts gefunden, was man mit den sensationellen luster laces (hatte ich zum ersten mal in benutz) nicht rausbekommen würde.

der zustand ist also auch wirklich top - bis auf die decals eben, aber dafür gibts ja den guten tom


----------



## salzbrezel (11. März 2008)

> Zu den Decals von felzno:
> 
> Ich habe auch einen Satz von ihm bekommen, musste aber mittlerweile feststellen, daß die Aufkleber, leider eine unlösbare Verbindung mit der Trägerfolie eingegangen sind. Naja, nun halt erstklassige Scanvorlage für Tom....



Meine von ihm waren knüppelhart und sind schon beim Aufkleben gebrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. März 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Meine von ihm waren knüppelhart und sind schon beim Aufkleben gebrochen...



Was bei Originalen nicht verwunderlich ist. Mit der Zeit härten die Weichmacher der Folie aus oder das Lösungsmittel diffundiert aus dem Kleber. Ich habe noch zwei Sätze 96er XiZang decals (95er habe ich bisher nicht gefunden) und habe genau wegen dieser Unsicherheit die alten Decals drangelassen obwohl eine ordentliche Politur dem Rahmen guttäte.

Passiert übrigens auch bei Autos: Der Dachhimmel meines Sharan ist in 11 Jahren 4 cm kürzer geworden, leider völlig normal.
Beim R4 hatte ich da Problem nicht, der hatte nur Blech.


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. März 2008)

Ohne eurer Freude Einhalt gebieten zu wollen, aber übertreibt es mal nicht mit euren Thread-Namen.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. März 2008)

Bist *DU* jetzt der Forumswächter?


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bist *DU* jetzt der Forumswächter?



Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Ich will nur an euch appellieren, damit wir keinen bekommen.


----------



## Backfisch (11. März 2008)

So schnell greift keiner ein.

(sag ich mal als KTWRler)


----------



## hoeckle (11. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> So schnell greift keiner ein.
> 
> (sag ich mal als KTWRler)


 
Was mich gelinde gesagt schon eine ganze Weile wundert, daß Du so an dich halten kannst...


----------



## Backfisch (11. März 2008)

Privat bin ich ganz nett


----------



## versus (11. März 2008)

sollte sich jemand an diesem namen stören würde mich das sehr wundern, v.a. wenn man sich den schwachsinn anschaut, der in anderen foren (das cc-forum nur mal als beispiel) abläuft...


----------



## planetsmasher (11. März 2008)

@versus:
kann mich dunkel an eine Gesprächspsychologie-Vorlesung im 2. Semester erinnern. Quintessenz: NIEMALS rechtfertigen.
Wem der Thread-Name zu blöd ist muss ja nicht reingucken. Kann ja stattdessen seine Gartenzwerge im Vorgarten in Reih und Glied aufstellen oder Falschparker aufschreiben.
Sollen sich alle mal schön locker machen, hier gehts doch um SPASS.  

Melde mich gehorsamst zum Matratzenhorchdienst ab. *hackenzusammenschlag*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ! ! !
> 
> Tom (bin endlich wieder online )



Dann wärs schön, wenn Du mal auf meine PNs antworten würdest


----------



## zaskar-le (12. März 2008)

Da ja grad ein paar Titaneigner kurz vor dem Kleben sind, vielleicht hier eine klitzekleine Entscheidungshilfe.
*Bei mir war nämlich heute Spontan-Taufe  *
Und ich habe dann doch alles anders gemacht, als eigentlich gedacht, und somit meine Aufbaupläne so halb über den Haufen geworfen  
Aber je länger ich draufschaue, desto besser gefällt es mir.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2008)

JA! Diese Kleber passen doch mal wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## chrrup150 (12. März 2008)

ich sag nur jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tomasius (12. März 2008)

> JA! Diese Kleber passen doch mal wie die Faust aufs Auge!


Sehr schön! Habe die Sticker auch noch rumliegen. Allerdings fehlt mir noch der passende Rahmen.  

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Habe die Sticker auch noch rumliegen. Allerdings fehlt mir noch der passende Rahmen.
> 
> Tom


 Geht mir genau so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

Warum ist das "terra" so ausgefranst?


----------



## zaskar-le (12. März 2008)

Revon schrieb:


> Warum ist das "terra" so ausgefranst?



Weil der Grafiker von GT das damals so wollte  
Nicht nur das "terra", alles ist ein wenig fransig.
Das ist übrigens auch das (lösbare) Problem beim Übertragen auf den Rahmen. Etwas Geduld mitbringen, damit auch ja kein Fransen auf der Trägerfolie verbleibt. Hat insgesamt aber erstaunlich gut geklappt, trotz des Alters der Decals. Nix gerissen, nix gebrochen.


----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

Jetzt wo dus sagst, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können, sone Sauschrift wie schon mein Team Avalanche hat.  Aber wunderbarer Rahmen das xizang!


----------



## docdor sommer (12. März 2008)

ääm mal so ne frage......
was genau is den jetz an gt s so supi?
will hier niemandem auf dei füsse treten und bin ziemlich neu im geschäft.....
frage aus reiner neugierde also bitte nich hauen


----------



## Master | Torben (13. März 2008)

docdor sommer schrieb:


> ääm mal so ne frage......
> was genau is den jetz an gt s so supi?
> will hier niemandem auf dei füsse treten und bin ziemlich neu im geschäft.....
> frage aus reiner neugierde also bitte nich hauen



Lies einfach mal ein paar Threads hier im GT Unterforum und die Antwort wird schnell kommen.

Ob GT für dich dann 'so supi' ist oder nicht musst du für dich entscheiden.


----------



## Kint (13. März 2008)

docdor sommer schrieb:


> ääm mal so ne frage......
> was genau is den jetz an gt s so supi?
> will hier niemandem auf dei füsse treten und bin ziemlich neu im geschäft.....
> frage aus reiner neugierde also bitte nich hauen



wenn das ernst gemeint ist gibts hier genau den lesestof den du suchst. :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249270


----------



## docdor sommer (13. März 2008)

ok leute ich glaub ich beginne zu begreifen  
is halt nix für leute wie mich denk ich....
aber ja ich denke ich kann diese opferbereitschafft für diese reliquien der bikekultur nun verstehen  
(bhäää klingt das alles schleimig)


----------



## Kint (13. März 2008)

docdor sommer schrieb:


> ...
> *is halt nix für leute wie mich denk ich....*
> aber ja ich denke ich kann diese opferbereitschafft für diese reliquien der bikekultur nun verstehen
> ...



warum solte es dir andes gehen als olli - der schon so ziemleich alles hatte was den begrif mtb verdient ? ? 



olli schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat das erste GT, das ich fahre.
> Anfang der 90er bin ich Trek, Bridgestone und Rocky Mountain gefahren.
> ...





olli schrieb:


> ...
> *Das Rad macht wirklich Spaß, es fährt sich absolut unspektakulär, alles sitzt am richtigen Platz, die Kiste liegt recht neutral und ist durch die Carbongabel und den Carbonlenker sogar ein bißchen komfortabel. Es fährt sich so, als ob ich es schon immer hätte und das ist imho das beste, was man über ein neues Rad sagen kann.  *


----------



## docdor sommer (13. März 2008)

ne ich glaub wirklich nich....auch vom style her einfach nich meins...aber danke für die hilfe wirklich ihr seid super


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

also ich find Kleber mal richtig passend! Schaugt guat aus!

VG
Peter



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Da ja grad ein paar Titaneigner kurz vor dem Kleben sind, vielleicht hier eine klitzekleine Entscheidungshilfe.
> *Bei mir war nämlich heute Spontan-Taufe  *
> Und ich habe dann doch alles anders gemacht, als eigentlich gedacht, und somit meine Aufbaupläne so halb über den Haufen geworfen
> Aber je länger ich draufschaue, desto besser gefällt es mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. März 2008)

hiermit hat auch das thema hope-titanium-laufräder ein gutes (wenn auch etwas teurer als gedachtes) ende:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270217558243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

aber der lrs insgesamt war dann doch noch günstig !

an dieser stelle danke an feri - schon toll, wie die buschtrommel hier funktionieren


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hiermit hat auch das thema hope-titanium-laufräder ein gutes (wenn auch etwas teurer als gedachtes) ende:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270217558243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> 
> ...



gute felge...


----------



## Kruko (17. März 2008)

Und falls es Probleme geben sollte, so ist Paderborn nicht weit weg


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2008)

ein paar Bilder vom TB






















alle da http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157604087073468/


----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

ha, da isser ja - mit mir    

danke für die fotos


----------



## Kruko (17. März 2008)

auch so ein Flohmarkt haben wollen   Ist ja ein richtiges Eldorado


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

Könnt mich immer noch in den Ar$sch beissen....

Und Du immer noch auf der Suche...


----------



## salzbrezel (17. März 2008)

Das Bild fehlt noch:


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2008)

besser so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

kennt man den jungen mann auch, oder  gehts um die bapper ?


----------



## Kint (17. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ha, da isser ja - mit mir
> 
> danke für die fotos





zuerst stands du übrigens beid en eingängern drin. wollte ich dir eigentlich vorhin mitteilen, abr da war wohl jemand schneller...


----------



## smog (17. März 2008)

Für alle die den Teilchenbeschleuniger in Zürich verpasst haben, gibt es am 30.März die Möglichkeit dem Basler Pendant beizuwohnen!
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323827


----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> zuerst stands du übrigens beid en eingängern drin. wollte ich dir eigentlich vorhin mitteilen, abr da war wohl jemand schneller...



wo? bei welchen eingängern?


----------



## Kint (17. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wo? bei welchen eingängern?



www.eingangradforum.de ehemals das rosa forum....

siehe events


----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

ok. gesehen!

mal sehen, ob ich für den basler tb zeit habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (17. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> www.eingangradforum.de ehemals das rosa forum....
> 
> siehe events


 
wieso eigentlich rosa-forum?
In dem Forum ist mal ne ordentliche Menge Testosteron am Start.


----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich rosa-forum?
> In dem Forum ist mal ne ordentliche Menge Testosteron am Start.



weils mal rosa war. so wie das ibc gelb ist. und ja.... gepaart mit ner guten prise humor. wennman damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## versus (18. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> weils mal rosa war.


und ich dachte schon das hätte was mit dem jedi zu tun


----------



## thalamus (29. März 2008)

Ich komme zwar wieder etwas zu spät, aber auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wobei, zu spät bin sicher noch nicht - deine Freude an diesem wundervollen Stück wird ja sicher noch anhalten 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

langsam nimmt es formen an. lenk- und sitzzone und die züge werden noch überarbeitet. 
heute war die este einstellfahrt:









mal eine frage an die xizang-besitzer:
haltet ihr hinten einen booster für sinnvoll, oder ist das alles steif genug?


----------



## zaskar-le (6. April 2008)

Hi versus,

Du bist aber schnell!  
Der hintere Booster ist in jedem Falle sinnvoll, ich finde den verbauten aber zu mächtig (sicher durch das rot). Da würde ich etwas Farbe wegnehmen - ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache. Der Spacerturm wird noch geändert, oder? Und (ich persönlich) würde auch andere Reifen aufziehen (wenn Du jedoch ohne wenn und aber damit in den Grenzbereich fahren willst, ist es sicher besser so). Wieviel Federweg hat denn die Gabel (kenne mich mit der gar nicht aus)?

Meins wird ganz anders; komme aber bei der Teilesuche grad nicht so recht voran.

Schnieke!
Christian


----------



## cleiende (6. April 2008)

Booster hinten ist zwingend.


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hi versus,
> 
> Du bist aber schnell!
> Der hintere Booster ist in jedem Falle sinnvoll, ich finde den verbauten aber zu mächtig (sicher durch das rot).



das ist ein paul und der filigranste, den ich kenne. die ausgefrästen sind dann immer noch breiter  



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Der Spacerturm wird noch geändert, oder?



wie schon geschrieben wird der ganze lenkbereich noch anders. damit auch der turm  



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Und (ich persönlich) würde auch andere Reifen aufziehen (wenn Du jedoch ohne wenn und aber damit in den Grenzbereich fahren willst, ist es sicher besser so).



verstehe nicht was du meinst. findest du sie zu schmal, zu breit, oder wie?



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hat denn die Gabel (kenne mich mit der gar nicht aus)?



80mm (2001er manitou mars super tpc - 1450 gramm mit lockout)


----------



## tomasius (6. April 2008)

Ein hohes Tempo legst du ja wirklich hin!

Sehr schöner Aufbau! Rot + Titan =  

Beim Thema Booster wird ja bald eine Alternative zur Verfügung stehen.  

Aber nun doch noch etwas zum rasenden Ralph: Ich finde diese dicken Logos echt furchtbar! 

Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (6. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das ist ein paul und der filigranste, den ich kenne. die ausgefrästen sind dann immer noch breiter



Dann liegts doch an der Farbe  




versus schrieb:


> verstehe nicht was du meinst. findest du sie zu schmal, zu breit, oder wie?



Ich bin ja eher so der Skinwall-Verfechter, aber hört nicht auf mich  
Du hast ja, der Funktionalität wegen, viele neuere Teile dran, dann passt das schon. 
Ich mag bloß diese dominante Werbung auf den Reifenflanken nicht so...
Bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ein hohes Tempo legst du ja wirklich hin!



ja gell  



tomasius schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau! Rot + Titan =
> 
> Beim Thema Booster wird ja bald eine Alternative zur Verfügung stehen.



stimmt! da würde ich mit sicherheit eine bestellung absetzen  



tomasius schrieb:


> Aber nun doch noch etwas zum rasenden Ralph: Ich finde diese dicken Logos echt furchtbar!



stimmt schon, aber es halt ohne zweifel ein top cc-reifen. vielleicht kommen die aber bald ans xcr und die speed kings an das xizang. am weissen rad würden auch die rr logos nicht so rausknallen


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das ist ein paul und der filigranste, den ich kenne. die ausgefrästen sind dann immer noch breiter



Wenn Du mal einen Brodie Booster in die Hände bekommen solltest, könntest Du es ja mal mit dem probieren.


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eher so der Skinwall-Verfechter, aber hört nicht auf mich
> Du hast ja, der Funktionalität wegen, viele neuere Teile dran, dann passt das schon.
> Ich mag bloß diese dominante Werbung auf den Reifenflanken nicht so...
> Bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis...



neeeee, skinwall ist nun gar nix für mich. ich will das teil richtig durch die berge treten und dazu müssen die reifen funktionieren  
genauso gabel und bremsen. die fetten logos finde ich auch nicht so den knaller. wie schon geschrieben stehen momentan contis speed king, mountain king, explorer (jeweils in der suso-version) und eben der rr zur verfügung. mal sehen welcher sich fürs xizang am besten eignet.


----------



## zaskar-le (7. April 2008)

Hi versus,

noch zwei Fragen: die verbauten Race Face sind IB´s, oder doch LP? 
Vielleicht täuscht da das Bild auch. Welche Achslänge fährst Du? 
Und: Decals kommen ja noch - wieder die Original-Decals (neongelb)?

Schöne Grüße
Christian


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> noch zwei Fragen: die verbauten Race Face sind IB´s, oder doch LP?



IB mit rotem stern und roten kooka kettenblättern  
ich habe noch eine rote LP auf lager, die zwar noch mal 40 gramm leichter ist, aber vom farbton nicht passt (zu blass).
die kommt demnächst ans gelbe zaskar  



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Welche Achslänge fährst Du?



73/115mm. die länge ist mit dem 950er ts/dp umwerfer unterste grenze. in den hohen gänge kann man nicht ganz flüssig aufs kleine blatt schalten - bei entsprechender schalthygiene kommt das ja aber eh nicht vor  



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Und: Decals kommen ja noch - wieder die Original-Decals (neongelb)?



es kommen demnächst originale decals (neongelb) und ein satz in "blutrot" teufel statt dem gelb. was drauf kommt werde ich dann entscheiden. bis jetzt tendiere ich stark zum original


----------



## tomasius (13. April 2008)

Gelb? Rot! Gelb! Rot? Gelb? Rot! Gelb? Rot...    







Bin gespannt.  

Tom


----------



## versus (13. April 2008)

ich werde zur entscheidungsfindung eine ausgedehnte tour mit dem zaskar (für das xizang ist es momentan viiiiel zu matschig  ) machen.
danach bin ich hoffentlich schlauer


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Gelb? Rot! Gelb! Rot? Gelb? Rot! Gelb? Rot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROT:


----------



## GT-Man (20. April 2008)

Ein ganz wunderbares Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

was würdet ihr von einem satz silberner avid arch supreme + silberne avid sd ultimate am xiazng halten ?
ein schweizerisches forumsmitglied hat diese garnitur noch in seiner feinen bike-garage liegen und wäre willens sie auch abzugeben.
die jetzt verbauten sd7 sollen zurück ans gelbe zaskar, da ich noch keinen vorteil der maguras erkennen konnte, ausser dem besseren trainingseffekt, durch das mehrgewicht


----------



## Kint (24. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> was würdet ihr von einem satz silberner avid arch supreme + silberne avid sd ultimate am xiazng halten ?
> ein schweizerisches forumsmitglied hat diese garnitur noch in seiner feinen bike-garage liegen und wäre willens sie auch abzugeben.
> die jetzt verbauten sd7 sollen zurück ans gelbe zaskar, da ich noch keinen vorteil der maguras erkennen konnte, ausser dem besseren trainingseffekt, durch das mehrgewicht



ich finde silber und titansilber passt nicht so schön zusammen. irritiert mein auge immer etwas, diese zwei verschiedenen glänzenden metalle.


----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich finde silber und titansilber passt nicht so schön zusammen. irritiert mein auge immer etwas, diese zwei verschiedenen glänzenden metalle.



hm. da kann ich nicht vollständig widersprechen, aber schwarze bremsen will ich eigentlich auch nicht und dann bliebe sonst nur noch xtr-grau...


----------



## Kint (24. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hm. da kann ich nicht vollständig widersprechen, aber schwarze bremsen will ich eigentlich auch nicht und dann bliebe sonst nur noch xtr-grau...



ich habe nicht gesagt es ist einfach.....  ach komm mach doch... die ultimate und supreme sind doch wertstabil....


----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

denke schon, dass es so kommen wird. 
im bikemarkt gäbe es noch rot/silberne ultimates für 100 eu...


----------



## Davidbelize (24. April 2008)

passt nicht versus.......such und finde was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (25. April 2008)

die hier sind gut und passen auch schön zu edlem titan. musst aber geduldig sein, was du aber schon bewiesen hast.... gibt es auch als canti´s...


----------



## versus (25. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> die hier sind gut und passen auch schön zu edlem titan.



was sollen sie denn dann an so schnödem alu-geröhr


----------



## oldman (25. April 2008)

die Machines sind zwar extravagant und sehen schoen aus, aber bremsen recht komisch, liegt wohl daran, dass die flexen ohne Ende. Meine hatte ich nach 10km wieder vom Rahmen geschraubt und an einen Classicer vertickt.

Wenn Du das Rad bewegst, dann nimm die schwarzen Avid Ultimates, aber zerdrueck dir nicht die Felgen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. April 2008)

Hi,

ich stimm dem oldman zu...die Avid Ultimates in schwarz....kommen zumindest mal an mein neues Xizang....

VG
Peter


----------



## zaskar76 (26. April 2008)

Finde die Supremes besser von der Optik und von der Funktion her. Und wesentlich besser einstellen lässt sie sich auch...


----------



## versus (26. April 2008)

wenn ich handelseinig werde, probiere ich es auf jeden fall aus. ich finde silber auch besser als schwarz zu titan. farbe ist ja sonst genug am rad


----------



## Kint (27. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wenn ich handelseinig werde, probiere ich es auf jeden fall aus. ich finde silber auch besser als schwarz zu titan. farbe ist ja sonst genug am rad



volker ick hab da mal was für dich recherchiert....:









ohne freundliche genehmigung von dem singlestoph....



hab ich mich aufgemacht und nachgefragt weil ich da jemanden im auge hatte :



Kint schrieb:


> *G*u*T*e entscheidung....
> 
> aber was sind das für bremsen am ati ? glützern so schön titanig....damit ist man doch sicher der könig der welt...!  im ernst, was sind das für welche ?




udn wie nicht anders erwartet kam die antwort prompt und exakt...:



singlestoph schrieb:


> mrazek  (morati CZ)
> 
> s





was die taugen kann dir der anstaltseigene  mora-tei experte sicherlich auch beantworten... 

auf jeden fall wären sie fabrlich passend....wie der  aufs ti-xi... und vielleicht wäre der stoph ja auch bereit sie abzutreten ? der hat nämlich den serot-ti  rahmen gegen ein TiGT getauscht gehabt....daher auch der spruch in meinem zitat von mir...

so genug der wortspiele... silber geht mal gar nicht....


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

danke für die recherche. da kann ich mich ja mal auf zu flamme rouge machen und christoph anbohren ;-)
da ich ihn ohnehin wegen einer evtl. fahrgemeinschaft zum ti-treffen am boden see fragen wollte, passt das prima!


----------

